# New smallmouth jig



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

I was tinkering around in the shop and thought I would create this.

The trailer is from the tail section of a floating worm. As the jig sits that tail floats and wiggles up.

The hair Is pushed up and split to the sides. In the water it resembles crawfish pinchers.

Im thinking as i pop it and the hair pulses and twitches and let it sit the tail will float up and wiggle a little, it will drive a smallmouth crazy.

Now if I can only get the time off to try it out.

Let me know what you guys think.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I really like it! Let us know how it works.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Man that ought to be killer on the smallies. I throw a 1/8 black hair jig with a chrt 1" mister twister as a trailer, it's probalbly my most consistant setup for river smallies. That lure you made there will make a fine day of fishing.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

If you are having trouble finding the time to test it, you could always send me a few and I will throw them for you and let you know how you did.......Seriously though, I think they will work very well.


----------

